# Best way to ship?



## Bigmoose (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello all you smart soapers,

     I was wondering what is the cheapest and or best way to ship your soap when sales are made?  I would love to hear your response.  Mabye 1 or 2 bars one method and 3 or more this method?

     Have a great day!

     Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 15, 2008)

I ship everything under 14oz by 1st class mail & anything 14oz to3# by priority & anything over 3# in a flat rate priority box ($9.30). Parcel post is a few cents cheaper but can take weeks to arrive & is not handled as careful. I do not find it is worth saving a dollar & having a box damaged or delayed.

You can go to www.usps.com to *play* with the shipping calculator. You can punch in dif weights to get an idea how much dif items will cost to ship in a varity of ways.


----------

